# This is it I swear LOL!



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

My husband does some barefoot trimming on the side for horses. One of his clients has fallen on some really hard times and couldnt afford to have her horses feet trimmed. So we did a trade. He did her horses and I got a registered 4month old nubian buck(papers have not come back yet tho) and a grade dwarf doe with her 5week old doe kid. So here are a few pics of them. Please let me know what you think of the buck and the doe. We would have traded regardless of conformation because her poor horses feet were just awful but, I would like to hear what you guys think of them thanks.

the buck


















the doe and her kid


























and just because I thought these pics were funny
Zena my nubian doe










and milkshake my dwarf doe kid


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awe cuties!

They look pretty nice- the only things I see that jump out at me are :

The buck could use more of a roman nose for breed character, better rear leg angulation, and a more level topline

I cant tell anything about the doe kid really from the pictures, and the only thing I see with mom are her extremely soft.low pasterns and possibly a bit bowlegged at the front knees. She sure is flashy though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are all nice goats.
Since the dwarf isnt purebred her over all conformation isnt as important as the buck's. I agree he needs more rear angulation - but i think his back would level out if set up properly.

Nice trade i say


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you for the comments! They are all three really sweet. Do you think the bucks topline will even out as he ages? He is only 4months? His mom and grandma both had wonderful udders though. She still owns both of them. The doe is such a love. She is about 3yrs I think. This little doe is her 3rd kid. The lady says all three times she only had one kid. This kids dad was a registered buck and he was nicely put together so hopefully she wont have the same flaws as mom.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes he can improve -- and if you have does to breed him to that are quite level then you should be fine - especialy if he has the mamary genetics to pass on. It is amazing the beautiful goats that can come out of an "ugly" buck


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are really cute! I don't know much about nubian confo. so can't help ya there, but he looks pretty nice to me. The nigi doe is super cute, not the greatest conformational wise, but that's not a big deal if she's not registered....and....the doeling is adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ...you made a real good deal... :thumbup: ..love there coloring.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say that I think that buck is REALLY nice. I look for straight legs not turned in or out. Not cow hawked, or toes in, that is very important and she seems to have very nice straight lets. When I judge, I do not look at the angulation so much as they stand as I do when the walk.. I would not worry at all about his back, I would think it would look better after he was set. I have never understood why the dairy goat people pinch or what ever to get their back straight. If it is not straight as they stand then it is not straight. We can not do that to make the goats straight, they want to see them natural. We do set their feet to be square but we can not change them if they are not straight. So if you set him up and pinch his back he will be straight. 

Anyway I think he is beautiful.


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you very much! I really like him too!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

You know I swore that I was only getting one goat. I promised my hubby is that all I wanted was one. Only one. Now I have 4 goats and planning on not stopping. Hubby groans every time I look at craige's list and here at the goats for sale. Hey I keep telling they are not for me but my boss. Why will he not believe me??


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That doe is eye-catching. Is she brown and white? She's gorgeous (for a grade). The other two are very nice as well.  Nice trade!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

They are all so cute! 

I love the candid shot of your Nubian under the dog house - how did she fit herself lols - I remember with my first registered Alpine buck Jean Claude as he growing he was still using the igloo he was used too and would stand up and walk off - so we had a turtle with a goat's neck and head :ROFL: We never thought to take a picture but is was so funny because he would not crawl out - he would just stand up.

I am so happy to see other people's goats on top of the tarp you put up for shade - I have had adults jump up and send the whole thing crashing down - I have also had them hop, skip and jump over the side of the fence :hair: :slapfloor: I try to remember why I like goats and there is a reason I have goats over sheep (I have people trying to talk me into getting into sheep instead - but you know - there is just something special about goats!)

Deidre :horse:


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you for the comments and honest opinions! Passion(momma) is a deep redish brown. Not sure really what to call her color. Zena is such a dork! She is always finding tiny stuff to squeeze herself under! Right after I took that pic the other doe in with her jumped on top of it and she stood up and the other girl fell! It was really funny! Goats are such great entertainment. My babies think it is so much fun to jump on the tarp and when it falls down, the wrap themselves in it somehow and sleep. They are all nut


----------

